

Google App Engine community support is moving to Stack Overflow - chhantyal
https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups#!topic/google-appengine/Z6XN_64cA7w

======
tbatterii
They would probably never say this publicly but I will speculate...

The move is meant to move those(the majority) who would rather send an email
off rather than do their own research, or read the docs, to a more appropriate
forum.

And google employees can beef up their SO reps for answering the same
questions over and over again. There's no incentive in answering most of those
kinds of questions on a mailing list. And email is easy to ignore.

------
peterknego
How is this news? It's been announced March 23rd.

[https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups#!searchin/google...](https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups#!searchin/google-
appengine/stack$20overflow/google-appengine/aG1R_Kzj8jA/GVCveoYAF-wJ)

------
chhantyal
Google group thread is ugly, code is not highlighted. This move will make life
easier.

~~~
abraham
Groups has code highlighting but you have to use the web interface.

[https://support.google.com/groups/bin/answer.py?hl=en&an...](https://support.google.com/groups/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=1050526)

~~~
chhantyal
Ah ok, now StackOverflow is trend/standard of Q&A. We know how to use it and
don't want spend few minutes to know how to highlight code or upvote post on
google groups.

------
jaredsohn
Google is doing the same for Chrome extension development
([http://groups.google.com/a/chromium.org/group/chromium-
exten...](http://groups.google.com/a/chromium.org/group/chromium-
extensions/browse_thread/thread/94dc6552a173f2da?pli=1)).

------
factorialboy
Does this move by any chance mean that Google is slowly giving up on Google
Groups?

~~~
Flenser
No, it's users giving up using forums for Q&A.

------
nikcub
even before they made the switch official the AppEngine devs were active SO
users and the site had become an unofficial knowledge base for the product.

------
indubitably
If Google buys SO it will suck.

------
maeon3
Google beat by Jeff Atwood and Joel Spolsky of Stack overflow in community
support? I believe it, Stack overflow is the news.ycombinator of community
programming help.

I've been listening to Joel Spolsky and Jeff Atwood's podcasts and frankly,
they are the best podcast I've ever listened to. Insightful, funny, creative,
enlightening. I've burned the mp3's to CD's for easy listening in the car. All
programmers should listen to all of these.

<http://blog.stackoverflow.com/category/podcasts/>

~~~
rbanffy
My only complain is the episodes are too long for my commute.

I catch their podcast via the IT Conversations aggregator:
<http://itc.conversationsnetwork.org/>

Very worth listening (and easy to subscribe)

------
rbanffy
Again?!

------
jorgem
Sounds like they are going directly into the StackOverflow database.

If not, Google should reconsider. A lot of people got screwed when
StackExchange dropped support for custom "stack exchanges" a few years ago.

~~~
rmc
There are still custom, thematic stack exchanges.

~~~
johansch
Based on their own judgement on what is popular or not, in the "community".

~~~
johansch
I am pretty sure this is a correct and relevant factual statement. Yet someone
with more privileges than me voted it down. Am not impressed.

~~~
HoLyVieR
Your statement is mostly incorrect, the metric they use to evaluate the
performance of a site is clearly indicated on Area51 and you can see the
progress (or decline) on the proposal page of each website.

